# thanks to all (DFW Herf)



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

On the 21st we had a special herf for Leukemia Research. Ya got a tasting of all the Johnny Walker scotches, a Monte Carlo & La Aurora 1495 and beef brisket. IT cost 25 bucks...and we raised over $1200 for leukemia research!!!

Thanks to everyone who participated. Thanks to this success we're gonna do it again in March with Tequila and Ghurkas and the new JFR cigars.


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Congradulations! sounds like it was a great time, great deal to a good cause. Wish we had a cigarsociety here in Tallahassee.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for organizing it, Mowee. It was a lot of fun. That JW Blue Label was mmm good.


----------



## Mowee (Jan 1, 2000)

Yes the Blue was very tasty...next month it will be the high end Don Julio tequila.


----------

